# Eliminar ruido de Output  en una interface Guitar Link



## dslazo (Mar 28, 2012)

Hola, tengo una interfaz guitar link de las chinas.... si, esas de las que meten un ruido en la salida  con la distorsion..., no he podido comprobar en la web quien induce este ruido (la propia interfaz USB, o el CRT, o wifi) pero me gustaria saber como eliminarlo, solo ocurre cuando uno "toca", no voy a tener problemas con explicaciones muy tecnicas ya que soy tecnico en electronica (si bien me dedico al software y no recuerdo tanto la teoria ) como para solucionar el problema??, calculo que con un capacitor podria eliminar ese ruido tipo fritura, alguien podria orientarme mas o menos? calcular el valor o el diagrama del circuito...

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 28, 2012)

No se si tenés la posibilidad de colocar una compuerta de ruido después de todo el sistema y antes de la potencia...

Sino...lo mejor va a ser intentar filtrar ese ruido mediante capacitores y resistencias como dijiste.


----------



## dslazo (Mar 28, 2012)

GRACIAS POR LA RESPUESTA, pero claro el tema es como... osciloscopio? para ver la frecuencia del ruido y calcular valores? ... deberia comprarme un osciloscopio primero.... jaja, me han dicho un capacitor de 100nano en la salida (en paralelo al "parlante" o auriculares...) podra ser?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 28, 2012)

Puede ser un capacitor entre la fuente del sonido y masa...podrías ir probando desde 10nF hasta 470nF


----------



## dslazo (Mar 28, 2012)

es que el ruido lo "mete" el aparatito este, la interfaz "guitar link"... pensaba en "abrirla" y revisar las soldaduras, dicen q son malas...

algo q me quedo por preguntar... q es una compuerta de ruido? al ponerla "antes de la potencia" me podria solucionar el problema.. pero q es?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 28, 2012)

dslazo dijo:


> ...... _*solo ocurre cuando uno "toca"*_, ..........



¿ Y no sera que estas saturando la entrada ?

Prueba de atenuar la entrada con un divisor resistivo.


----------



## dslazo (Mar 28, 2012)

es que la misma quitarra tiene un control de volumen, el cual bajo... pero lo mismo... es como un ruido no producto de la entrada sino producto de la mala calidad de la interface, segun lei lo produce la alimentacion usb (+5v) mi unica salida creo es filtrarlo en la salida, por que aunq ecualize la señal o le ponga un noise reducction en la compu, el ruido no se produce ni en la entrada ni en la pc (al procesar el audio) sino en la salida.
GRACIAS POR EL COMENTARIO!!!!


----------

